# Redundant and on Job Seekers Allce: TV Licence or Mortgage help?



## kceire (10 Jan 2009)

my sister was made redundant last october.
she received the stat. redundancy from her employer but 5k only lasts so long.

she is currently on job seekers benefit and is in need of a TV licence.
can she claim any sort of discount on it or some similar benefit?

she also has a mortgage but its a joint mortgage with another fella/BF.
can she claim any sort of assistance for her half of the mortgage?


thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2009)

*Re: TV Licence*



kceire said:


> my sister was made redundant last october.


She should request a _P21 _balancing statement from _Revenue _if she did not already claim tax back while unemployed.


> she is currently on job seekers benefit and is in need of a TV licence.
> can she claim any sort of discount on it or some similar benefit?


No. If she can't afford it then she should consider getting rid of the _TV(s)_.


> she also has a mortgage but its a joint mortgage with another fella/BF.
> can she claim any sort of assistance for her half of the mortgage?


Maybe:

Mortgage Interest Supplement
Supplementary Welfare Schemes


----------



## Mumtoe&e (10 Jan 2009)

*Re: TV Licence*

kceire - i doubt she would be entitled to anything towards tv licence.. i am currently on job seekers too, am my tv licence is due for renewal, I have 80 euro saved in the tv licence stamps - so just have to put the rest towards it. to be honest i wouldnt even consider asking SW for anymore help, as i am ever so grateful to be getting the money off them as it is.. husband works fulltime, we have a big enough mortgage.. struggling like everyone else.. but if i couldnt afford the tv i wouldnt have it.. i doubt she will get help with her tv licence.. but who knows?!


----------



## kceire (10 Jan 2009)

*Re: TV Licence*

thanks guys, just considering her options as every little helps at the moment.


----------



## kceire (10 Jan 2009)

*Re: TV Licence*



ClubMan said:


> She should request a _P21 _balancing statement from _Revenue _if she did not already claim tax back while unemployed.
> 
> No. If she can't afford it then she should consider getting rid of the _TV(s)_.
> Maybe:
> ...


 


clubman, she has sent in her P45 and some form, thinks its a form 10 or similar to try claim back any tax that she can. thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2009)

*Re: TV Licence*

[broken link removed]?


----------



## kceire (10 Jan 2009)

*Re: TV Licence*



ClubMan said:


> [broken link removed]?


 

was indeed clubman, dont know where i got the 10 from LOL
she is sitting here calling me an idiot now 

thanks.


----------



## sandrat (10 Jan 2009)

*Re: TV Licence*

can her other half not pay for it? i pay ur tv licence by direct debit o 13.33 a month


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2009)

*Re: TV Licence*



sandrat said:


> i pay ur tv licence by direct debit o 13.33 a month


That's very kind of you. Are you some sort of philanthropist?


----------



## PaddyW (10 Jan 2009)

*Re: TV Licence*

Sandra, any chance you'd pay 13.33 towards my bills every month? You sound like a very giving person


----------



## kceire (10 Jan 2009)

*Re: TV Licence*



sandrat said:


> can her other half not pay for it? i pay ur tv licence by direct debit o 13.33 a month


 

thanks, any idea how you set up the DD to pay it?

edit - just found it on www.tvlicence.ie


----------



## sandrat (11 Jan 2009)

*Re: TV Licence*



sandrat said:


> can her other half not pay for it? i pay *our* tv licence by direct debit *of *13.33 a month


 
ok so I mean our and of, you try typing while breastfeeding and see how many letters you miss out!


----------



## extopia (11 Jan 2009)

*Re: TV Licence*



sandrat said:


> you try typing while breastfeeding and see how many letters you miss out!



Maybe you're spending just a little too much time on AAM?


----------



## sandrat (11 Jan 2009)

*Re: TV Licence*

oh i'm not always breastfeeding when on AAM, i just remember I was when I was typing about tv licences!


----------



## kceire (11 Jan 2009)

*Re: TV Licence*



sandrat said:


> ok so I mean our and of, you try typing while breastfeeding and see how many letters you miss out!


 

quote of the day imo LOL


----------



## wheels (11 Jan 2009)

What bizarre advice, if she can't afford the TV, get rid of it. That's a great way to deal with unemployment, get rid of the one thing that will stop you crawling the walls when you're not hitting the streets looking for work...


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jan 2009)

*Re: TV Licence*



sandrat said:


> ok so I mean our and of, you try typing while breastfeeding and see how many letters you miss out!


I did but got very funny looks at home...


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jan 2009)

wheels said:


> What bizarre advice, if she can't afford the TV, get rid of it. That's a great way to deal with unemployment, get rid of the one thing that will stop you crawling the walls when you're not hitting the streets looking for work...


How is it bizarre advice? If somebody cannot afford a _TV _license then the obvious solution is to get rid of the _TV_. Personally I find that keeping the _TV _switched *OFF *most of the time keeps me sane. But I much prefer radio anyway.


----------



## sandrat (12 Jan 2009)

*Re: TV Licence*



ClubMan said:


> I did but got very funny looks at home...


 
men can breastfeed too [broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jan 2009)

*Re: TV Licence*



sandrat said:


> men can breastfeed too [broken link removed]


Great recession beating tip - make your own milk.


----------



## methud (16 Jan 2009)

Just read all of this, re: breastfeeding etc... hillarious, although heart does go out to anyone newly signing on. Just regarding the TV licence.. (I know I know, wrong forum) but maybe RTE should look into cutting their cloth to suit a rather less grandios budget of programming? Much of it repeats anyway.


----------



## Doozie (16 Jan 2009)

*Re: TV Licence*



ClubMan said:


> Great recession beating tip - make your own milk.


 
Jaysus I had wondered if I had underestimated the depth of the crisis after all the guff about IMF intervention during the week, but maybe this is proof positive that the country is going down the tubes faster than I had realised!

Things would have to be pretty dire indeed for me to contemplate splashing that stuff on my (Lidl) cornflakes, but maybe the day will come.....


----------

